# Hotmail: Please ensure the message is RFC 5322 compliant



## Sir Henry (19. Juli 2014)

Eine Mail von ISPConfig konnte nicht an einen Hotmail-Kunden zugestellt  werden:


```
Jul 19 21:34:47 its postfix/qmgr[31260]: 85AFFE842C8: from=<[EMAIL="ispconfig@its.no-fun.de"]ispconfig@meinserver.de[/EMAIL]>, size=999,  nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jul 19 21:34:47 its amavis[2197]: (02197-20) Passed  CLEAN, <[EMAIL="ispconfig@its.no-fun.de"]ispconfig@meinserver.de[/EMAIL]> ->  <[EMAIL="ballkansound@hotmail.com"]kunde@hotmail.com[/EMAIL]>,  Message-ID: <n8z51q.m8xl2o@>, mail_id: bgROcD-ppDeS, Hits: 2.446, size:  552, queued_as: 85AFFE842C8, 8137 ms
Jul 19 21:34:47 its postfix/smtp[29007]:  3AEC8E849E0: to=<[EMAIL="ballkansound@hotmail.com"]kunde[/EMAIL][EMAIL="ballkansound@hotmail.com"]@hotmail.com[/EMAIL]>,  relay=127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1]:10024, delay=9.2, delays=1.1/0.01/0/8.1, dsn=2.0.0,  status=sent (250 2.0.0 Ok, id=02197-20, from MTA([127.0.0.1]:10025): 250 2.0.0  Ok: queued as 85AFFE842C8)
Jul 19 21:34:47 its postfix/qmgr[31260]:  3AEC8E849E0: removed
Jul 19 21:34:49 its postfix/smtp[29025]: 85AFFE842C8:  to=<[EMAIL="ballkansound@hotmail.com"]kunde[/EMAIL][EMAIL="ballkansound@hotmail.com"]@hotmail.com[/EMAIL]>,  relay=mx3.hotmail.com[65.55.37.88]:25, delay=1.5, delays=0.24/0.01/0.48/0.75,  dsn=5.7.0, status=bounced (host mx3.hotmail.com[65.55.37.88] said: 550 5.7.0  (COL004-MC2F40) Message could not be delivered. Please ensure the message is RFC  5322 compliant. (in reply to end of DATA command))
Jul 19 21:34:49 its  postfix/cleanup[29005]: 3F47EE849FE: message-id=<[EMAIL="20140719193449.3F47EE849FE@its.no-fun.de"]20140719193449.3F47EE849FE@meinserver.de[/EMAIL]>
Jul  19 21:34:49 its postfix/bounce[29027]: 85AFFE842C8: sender non-delivery  notification: 3F47EE849FE
Jul 19 21:34:49 its postfix/qmgr[31260]:  3F47EE849FE: from=<>, size=3131, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jul 19 21:34:49  its postfix/qmgr[31260]: 85AFFE842C8: removed
Jul 19 21:34:49 its  postfix/local[29028]: 3F47EE849FE: to=<[EMAIL="ispconfig@its.no-fun.de"]ispconfig@meinserver.de[/EMAIL]>,  relay=local, delay=0.34, delays=0.13/0.01/0/0.19, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent  (delivered to mailbox)
```
Woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## Sir Henry (19. Juli 2014)

Ich antworte mir mal selber 

 Die Mail von ISPConfig hat ein ungültiges From-Feld:


```
From: <>
```
Jetzt muss ich nur noch rausfinden, wo man das From-Feld auf einen vernünftigen Wert setzt...


----------



## nowayback (20. Juli 2014)

im formular von dem aus die mail verschickt wird


----------



## Till (20. Juli 2014)

Was für eine mail ist denn dass, die Du da in ispconfig versendet hast? Wenn From leer ist, dann ist wahrscheinlich eines der email oder admin Namen Felder unter System > Interface config leer.


----------



## Sir Henry (23. Juli 2014)

Ja, dankeschön Till. Es war eine "Passwort vergessen"-Mail.

System / Systemkonfiguration / Einstellungen / E-Mail

Administrator E-Mail
Name des Administrators

Beide Felder waren leer. Ich kann es leider nicht testen, werde den Kunden mal bitten, sein Passwort nochmal zu vergessen.


----------



## F4RR3LL (25. Juli 2014)

Warum legst Du Dir kein eigenes *Kundenkonto* an und testest solche Funktionen dann auf diese Art 

Gruß Sven


----------



## Sir Henry (2. Aug. 2014)

Jo hab ich jetzt gemacht. Und seitdem ist Microsoft zufrieden mit mir.


----------

